# Returned Tip to Cheap B*stard



## NJDriver78 (Aug 5, 2019)

So GrubHub is the app that allows you to see your tip in advanced. I had a delivery earlier today where I saw that the guy had put in a $0.48 tip. So I got to the drop off location and put $0.48 on the doorstep next to the bag of food.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

NJDriver78 said:


> So GrubHub is the app that allows you to see your tip in advanced. I had a delivery earlier today where I saw that the guy had put a $0.48. So I got to the drop off location and put $0.48 on the doorstep next to the bag of food.


This will make it all feel better...


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

NJDriver78 said:


> So GrubHub is the app that allows you to see your tip in advanced. I had a delivery earlier today where I saw that the guy had put in a $0.48 tip. So I got to the drop off location and put $0.48 on the doorstep next to the bag of food.


You should spit on your tips.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Lesson learned. Next time they won't tip anything. 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> This will make it all feel better...


LOL... balls only, no tip! :biggrin:


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

0.48 or .50 cents !!!


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

NJDriver78 said:


> So GrubHub is the app that allows you to see your tip in advanced. I had a delivery earlier today where I saw that the guy had put in a $0.48 tip. So I got to the drop off location and put $0.48 on the doorstep next to the bag of food.


Honestly, I think you are a <insert profanity of choice here>. Anyone who knows me in this group knows I have been here a long time and its rare I really attack anyone but you sir, uh <sigh> I have so many profanities for you, it would get me banned.

Sooooooooooooooooooooo many customers are real pieces of "work" and stiff delivery drivers all the time. Any tip at all should never be taken as an insult. I am much more happy the customer tipped around 50 cents to round off their own total to the nearest dollar then decide to screw the delivery driver and not offer you anything at all.

And what about the next delivery driver that delivers to them? Its PEOPLE LIKE YOU, yea I said it, that make customers and restaurants think negatively about delivery drivers as greedy, money hungry, selfish pricks. Then when a good delivery driver delivers, they get shafted on tips and mistreated by the customer. For what? So you could leave the 48 cents and feel better about yourself?

On behalf of the good delivery drivers that are dedicated to providing great customer service, I have four fingers and a thumb on my hand. Take a guess which one is yours.



doyousensehumor said:


> Lesson learned. Next time they won't tip anything. &#129318;‍♂


Thats what i am saying !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NJDriver78 (Aug 5, 2019)

The Jax said:


> Honestly, I think you are a <insert profanity of choice here>. Anyone who knows me in this group knows I have been here a long time and its rare I really attack anyone but you sir, uh <sigh> I have so many profanities for you, it would get me banned.
> 
> Sooooooooooooooooooooo many customers are real pieces of "work" and stiff delivery drivers all the time. Any tip at all should never be taken as an insult. I am much more happy the customer tipped around 50 cents to round off their own total to the nearest dollar then decide to screw the delivery driver and not offer you anything at all.
> 
> ...


Snowflake of the year!


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

I see a bunch of .75 tips on Door Dash offers. Rather than protest, I simply refuse the offer. If somebody else wants to grab it, they’re welcome to it. I also see a lot of $6-8 offers on Door Dash trips going 15-18 miles. Those are just as relevant as the short-range trip with .75 added as a tip. I also decline those. Do you think you changed this customer’s perspective for the better? I’d much rather he sat home for two hours wondering whether anybody was ever going to deliver his order, pondering where the system (in this case, he is the system) went wrong in trying to get some food. You’ve obviously gotten some satisfaction out of dispatching some justice, but it may be that Door Dash’s $3 base pay system (almost regardless of the delivery mileage) is the real issue and you’re misdirecting some of your ire. “If a behavior is occurring, it’s being reinforced.” Ponder that for a bit.


----------



## btone31 (Jul 22, 2018)

The Jax said:


> Honestly, I think you are a <insert profanity of choice here>. Anyone who knows me in this group knows I have been here a long time and its rare I really attack anyone but you sir, uh <sigh> I have so many profanities for you, it would get me banned.
> 
> Sooooooooooooooooooooo many customers are real pieces of "work" and stiff delivery drivers all the time. Any tip at all should never be taken as an insult. I am much more happy the customer tipped around 50 cents to round off their own total to the nearest dollar then decide to screw the delivery driver and not offer you anything at all.
> 
> ...


Get lost. It's people like you that supports customers to continue to be cheapskates. Glad what OP did. Sometimes customers need a reality check. Maybe customer will think twice before being a cheap idiot.


----------



## NJDriver78 (Aug 5, 2019)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> I see a bunch of .75 tips on Door Dash offers. Rather than protest, I simply refuse the offer. If somebody else wants to grab it, they're welcome to it. I also see a lot of $6-8 offers on Door Dash trips going 15-18 miles. Those are just as relevant as the short-range trip with .75 added as a tip. I also decline those. Do you think you changed this customer's perspective for the better? I'd much rather he sat home for two hours wondering whether anybody was ever going to deliver his order, pondering where the system (in this case, he is the system) went wrong in trying to get some food. You've obviously gotten some satisfaction out of dispatching some justice, but it may be that Door Dash's $3 base pay system (almost regardless of the delivery mileage) is the real issue and you're misdirecting some of your ire. "If a behavior is occurring, it's being reinforced." Ponder that for a bit.


Hell yea. DoorDash orders that are close to the $3.00 number are obviously pricks that didn't tip or will use the line "I will tip with cash" knowing we are in a no-contact pandemic. Those orders I leave at the restaurant for people like The Jax to pick up and deliver.



btone31 said:


> Get lost. It's people like you that supports customers to continue to be cheapskates. Glad what OP did. Sometimes customers need a reality check. Maybe customer will think twice before being a cheap idiot.


The Jax probably is one of those garbage customers and is just on here trying to justify his existence. If someone doesn't want to leave a decent tip, they aren't getting their order from me.


----------



## GuidoTKP (May 7, 2020)

NJDriver78 said:


> So GrubHub is the app that allows you to see your tip in advanced. I had a delivery earlier today where I saw that the guy had put in a $0.48 tip. So I got to the drop off location and put $0.48 on the doorstep next to the bag of food.


Geeez, I understand your disgust with such an insultingly low tip, however just decline it next time. Such action could result in a complaint and more.


----------



## boogeyman (Apr 1, 2017)

The Jax said:


> Honestly, I think you are a <insert profanity of choice here>. Anyone who knows me in this group knows I have been here a long time and its rare I really attack anyone but you sir, uh <sigh> I have so many profanities for you, it would get me banned.
> 
> Sooooooooooooooooooooo many customers are real pieces of "work" and stiff delivery drivers all the time. Any tip at all should never be taken as an insult. I am much more happy the customer tipped around 50 cents to round off their own total to the nearest dollar then decide to screw the delivery driver and not offer you anything at all.
> 
> ...


Be grateful for everything received. It will attract more in the long run!


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

btone31 said:


> Get lost. It's people like you that supports customers to continue to be cheapskates. Glad what OP did. Sometimes customers need a reality check. Maybe customer will think twice before being a cheap idiot.


FIRMLY DISAGREE. Its people like me who work hard with restaurant owners that try and make things better for in house drivers and app drivers picking up. People like me? You are barking up the wrong tree. I have rallied to give driver a percentage off food for themselves or free food in addition to free drinks and a lot of other things. Know who you are talking to.

I don't appreciate customers being cheap either but I still rather them be cheap then completely disregard the tip. Times are tough right now. Maybe 48 cents was all they could do but still wanted to tip. You are glad the Op did that? Whats wrong with you?



NJDriver78 said:


> Hell yea. DoorDash orders that are close to the $3.00 number are obviously pricks that didn't tip or will use the line "I will tip with cash" knowing we are in a no-contact pandemic. Those orders I leave at the restaurant for people like The Jax to pick up and deliver.


Actually I am happy to take those orders because I will always 100% of the time confront the customer at the door and ask them if they are tipping in cash, which usually ends up them walking away and coming back with a cash tip. If they say they are tipping in cash, while I am still holding the food, I tell them that is not how it works and they either need to tip when they order or tip in cash at the door. Then stare at them and wait for the tip. They implied they were going to tip when they said tip in the app so I can wait for a cash tip, thats fine. No contact orders I ignore and still knock and wait if its a not tip. One, I want to confront the customer and two, I need to verify they receive the food. I knock and take 6 to 10 steps back as a courtesy.



NJDriver78 said:


> The Jax probably is one of those garbage customers and is just on here trying to justify his existence. If someone doesn't want to leave a decent tip, they aren't getting their order from me.


Actually I am a great customer that tips well and tips accordingly. I typically tip on the app and in cash.

Judging by your profile, you do not come here much and you have only been here a year. So let me introduce myself. I am a consultant that helps restaurants and I also develop delivery systems. I am also an active delivery driver and have been delivering pre-apps over 20 years. I also work with GrubHub on an as needed basis to consult.

Now that we got that out of the way, I am here to share my experience and I am an asset. Its up to you to respect and appreciate that or not. Just stop acting like a bottom feeder thug that was a bully in high school because no one appreciates it. We are here to help you, not attack you. Take our advice if you want to be better at what you do. Thanks.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

The Jax said:


> Maybe 48 cents was all they could do but still wanted to tip.


I'm with you on some of this; however, if 0.48 is all they can spare, they ought to toddle their asses to the grocery store. Food delivery is pure luxury, regardless of the size or frequency with which one orders.


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> I'm with you on some of this; however, if 0.48 is all they can spare, they ought to toddle their asses to the grocery store. Food delivery is pure luxury, regardless of the size or frequency with which one orders.


To be fair, I absolutely agree with that. To some people in the lower income neighborhoods, they live in a food dessert and have to travel to the suburbs to get good food and some don't have the transportation. So they will order food, complain about the delivery fee, and not tip the driver. A lot of that has to do with transparency with the customers about how the drivers receive the tips and what the delivery fees pay for. It becomes more complicated when there are now two different types of delivery fees associated with a customer's order. Just like using DashPass on DoorDash. Once fee is gone, the other is discounted. I have voiced my concerns to people that mater in DoorDash about having a small icon on DoorDash delivery on the dasher side that identifies that the customer is using DashPass. It would help sometimes in accepting a delivery. As of now, thats a firm no from them.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

NJDriver78 said:


> So GrubHub is the app that allows you to see your tip in advanced. I had a delivery earlier today where I saw that the guy had put in a $0.48 tip. So I got to the drop off location and put $0.48 on the doorstep next to the bag of food.


When I was a new driver, I rolled up to a pck up at red lobster. After a few minutes my rider emerged. She lit a cigarette and explained she just worked a double and hadn't had a cigarette in 12 hours.

I was sympathetic as an ex smoker I know the feeling. Plus, it was a Sat night, a waitress who just worked a double who knows she kept and is keeping me waiting. I knew I was getting a decent cash tip. (Was before in app tipping).

As she's smoking she is complaining about her last two tables, both large tables. Both ran her all over, complaining non stop and tipped poorly. She was going on and on, she was in tears. I felt bad for her, I really did.

I started the trip, it was 1.5 miles, a minimum fare. She asked that I stop at the convenience store. To do this, I had to go past it, wait at a 4 way intersection and make a u-turn. Then to get back to her drop i had to go to another 4way and make a u-turn.

In all I drove maybe 2 miles, in 20 or so minutes.

It was okay though, after all I knew she was going take of me being a waitress who knows what it feels like to be taken advantage of and then not tipped appropriately.

At the drop, she thanked me and got out and walked away. I sat there in disbelief for a few, i was going to just leave buy i just couldn't with out saying something.

I rolled the window down and called her back. I asked if i had offended her or otherwise disappointed her. She told me no, the opposite, I made her feel better and was a sweetheart for going out of my way for her. I could see the wheels start turning in her head as what I was saying made her realize what I was getting at. I explained how she just did the same thing to me, minus the complaining about my service. That I was now feeling the same way she was when I first got to there to pick her up.

I showed her the $2.47 I made off her trip. She apologized and dug into her purse for cash. She stick a few buck through the window. I told her to keep it, I didn't want her money I just wanted her to know she was no different than the people she was complaining about and to keep that in mind from now on and drove away.

I expected a complaint and a low rating. It never came.

I'm not usually like that, but I was just shocked that she'd spend the entire trip complaining about being taken advantage of and then not tip.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

Boca Ratman said:


> When I was a new driver, I rolled up to a pck up at red lobster. After a few minutes my rider emerged. She lit a cigarette and explained she just worked a double and hadn't had a cigarette in 12 hours.
> 
> I was sympathetic as an ex smoker I know the feeling. Plus, it was a Sat night, a waitress who just worked a double who knows she kept and is keeping me waiting. I knew I was getting a decent cash tip. (Was before in app tipping).
> 
> ...


We get a lot of chest-thumping "stories" on these boards about tip confrontation, both direct and indirect. You showed pretty strong tact with this one. Hat's off to you.


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> We get a lot of chest-thumping "stories" on these boards about tip confrontation, both direct and indirect.


I do not typically share them even though I do this all the time. The only one I shared was when I got spit on after I asked.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

The Jax said:


> I do not typically share them even though I do this all the time. The only one I shared was when I got spit on after I asked.


You asked somebody to spit on you? It's okay. We don't judge.


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> You asked somebody to spit on you? It's okay. We don't judge.


Search "Customer spit on me at drop off" to see that 36 page thread.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

The Jax said:


> Search "Customer spit on me at drop off" to see that 36 page thread.


My reductionist internal retelling of the story is funnier, and likely closer to the truth.


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> My reductionist internal retelling of the story is funnier, and likely closer to the truth.


Your comment reminded me of the song Going The Distance by Cake


----------



## NJDriver78 (Aug 5, 2019)

The Jax said:


> To be fair, I absolutely agree with that. To some people in the lower income neighborhoods, they live in a food dessert and have to travel to the suburbs to get good food and some don't have the transportation. So they will order food, complain about the delivery fee, and not tip the driver. A lot of that has to do with transparency with the customers about how the drivers receive the tips and what the delivery fees pay for. It becomes more complicated when there are now two different types of delivery fees associated with a customer's order. Just like using DashPass on DoorDash. Once fee is gone, the other is discounted. I have voiced my concerns to people that mater in DoorDash about having a small icon on DoorDash delivery on the dasher side that identifies that the customer is using DashPass. It would help sometimes in accepting a delivery. As of now, thats a firm no from them.


I completely avoid the low income neighborhoods because in addition to what you stated, there is an increased chance of them lying about not getting their food in order to get a refund which could get me deactivated. Definitely not worth the risk considering they don't even tip.



The Jax said:


> We are here to help you, not attack you. Take our advice if you want to be better at what you do. Thanks.


You are here to help and not attack yet your first line to me was that I was a....insert your own expletive. And you expressed concerned about being banned if you really expressed how you felt about me. Yet now I am supposed to take you seriously?


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> You asked somebody to spit on you? It's okay. We don't judge.


I charge $500 for that.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

btone31 said:


> Get lost. It's people like you that supports customers to continue to be cheapskates. Glad what OP did. Sometimes customers need a reality check. Maybe customer will think twice before being a cheap idiot.


Uhh have you met the other drivers in real life? Most take all orders, tip is not a factor. The drivers in this forum are a minority.


btone31 said:


> Sometimes customers need a reality check. Maybe customer will think twice before being a cheap idiot.


The only reality check they will get is when they don't tip they get the same service.

You guys are living in a fantasy land if you think OP's tale of a tip REFUND "taught" the pax anything!










LMAO giving the tip back


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

.48 will be worth $75 in 40 years.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

June132017 said:


> .48 will be worth $75 in 40 years.


And $75 won't be worth much.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> This will make it all feel better......


What? Burning his balls?


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> What? Burning his balls?


Wow. Escalation.


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

NJDriver78 said:


> I completely avoid the low income neighborhoods because in addition to what you stated, there is an increased chance of them lying about not getting their food in order to get a refund which could get me deactivated. Definitely not worth the risk considering they don't even tip.


You avoid the low income neighborhoods? &#128517; I find that hilarious. It doesn't matter if you are 30 miles away, every delivery platform on the planet does everything in their power to bait you closer and closer with each delivery to areas that NO ONE likes to deliver to. I actually laughed out loud when I read what you said. I am not laughing at you. I am laughing at your statement. It does't matter if you turn off the app or go unavailable heading that way then turn it back on when you are far. I have over 20 years of delivery experience under my belt and develop restaurant delivery systems and I still cannot find any way, shape, or form, to avoid this baiting to take low income deliveries. The system knows every trick in the book and its a constant trick or be tricked game to try and bring you in. There is always that restaurant in the nice area of town that could not care less about their 45 mile delivery radius and just when you think you are far enough away to not get deliveries going there... BOOM.... they want you to drive 20 minutes towards that way to pick up an innocent middle class area delivery then the app notices you are playing with your phone and sends you a batch. Where is that second order going? New Jack City.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

NJDriver78 said:


> If someone doesn't want to leave a decent tip, they aren't getting their order from me.


You just told a story about delivering an order to somebody that left a 48¢ tip.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

doyousensehumor said:


> Uhh have you met the other drivers in real life? Most take all orders, tip is not a factor. The drivers in this forum are a minority.
> 
> The only reality check they will get is when they don't tip they get the same service.


I agree with that final thought.

There are plenty of Jose's, Mohammeds, Ankary's, and Jinpings in my market that will take all orders, no matter what, and give satisfactory service - tip or not.

"Refunding" a tip doesn't reinforce good behavior; it just sends the message that any tip you may give, could be seen as insulting - when drivers will deliver your order just the same, with or without.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

UberChiefPIT said:


> I agree with that final thought.
> 
> There are plenty of Jose's, Mohammeds, Ankary's, and Jinpings in my market that will take all orders, no matter what, and give satisfactory service - tip or not.
> 
> "Refunding" a tip doesn't reinforce good behavior; it just sends the message that any tip you may give, could be seen as insulting - when drivers will deliver your order just the same, with or without.


I dislike being agreed with by racist people.


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> I dislike being agreed with by racist people.


I firmly agree with you but the Op is still on point and their statement is accurate.



UberChiefPIT said:


> There are plenty of Jose's, Mohammeds, Ankary's, and Jinpings in my market that will take all orders, no matter what, and give satisfactory service - tip or not.


Funny story. Three years ago I was picking up a delivery for GrubHub and I got to the restaurant and it wasn't ready so I started to wait. This Muslim guy comes in the full islamic get up and he is a driver for from GrubHub to also pick up his order. I have worked for Muslims and I have no issues with them but there is a reason I am mentioning this because its part of the story. As he is waiting, the alarm goes off on his phone. He walks out and returns with this rolled up carpet. He rolls out the carpet on the floor in a seating area of the restaurant where no customers were sitting. The manager is looking wondering what was going on. The guy turns on some Muslim prayer music, you know the type, and gets on his knees on the carpet and starts to pray. Being I have seen this a lot, I thought nothing of it honestly. The owner was really pissed about it though because the guys order just became ready. He was like, "Oh great now this order will be delayed because this guy has to pray". We all laughed at what an ass the manager was acting like over the situation.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

The Jax said:


> I firmly agree with you but the Op is still on point and their statement is accurate.


See, this is the real inconvenient truth we're dealing with today: people who believe facts are racist.

As you said: what I wrote was factually accurate.

Also, "racist" is not what most people today believe it truly means.

Edit: and good for the Muslim man for being true to his faith by worshipping as God commands. I do the same as a Christian. Bless that man.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> I'm with you on some of this; however, if 0.48 is all they can spare, they ought to toddle their asses to the grocery store. Food delivery is pure luxury, regardless of the size or frequency with which one orders.


This! Don't use the service if you can't afford the gratuity.

I may have an extra $80 laying around to go buy a filet at Mortons but If I don't have an extra $20-$25 on top of that to tip the server, guess what? I'm not going to Mortons. I'll wait until I can afford it.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

mch said:


> This! Don't use the service if you can't afford the gratuity.
> 
> I may have an extra $80 laying around to go buy a filet at Mortons but If I don't have an extra $20-$25 on top of that to tip the server, guess what? I'm not going to Mortons. I'll wait until I can afford it.


We need a "fu-k yeah" button.


----------



## DJJoeyZ (May 1, 2020)

OP saw the .48 cent tip before accepting the delivery and took it, why accept it if it was such an insult?


----------



## NJDriver78 (Aug 5, 2019)

DJJoeyZ said:


> OP saw the .48 cent tip before accepting the delivery and took it, why accept it if it was such an insult?





DJJoeyZ said:


> OP saw the .48 cent tip before accepting the delivery and took it, why accept it if it was such an insult?


A fair question. It was a busy day with a lot of orders coming it at once. I saw that the pick up and delivery was actually on my way to another delivery so I just grabbed it without vetting it first. Normally I would not have accepted it.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Boca Ratman said:


> When I was a new driver, I rolled up to a pck up at red lobster. After a few minutes my rider emerged. She lit a cigarette and explained she just worked a double and hadn't had a cigarette in 12 hours.
> 
> I was sympathetic as an ex smoker I know the feeling. Plus, it was a Sat night, a waitress who just worked a double who knows she kept and is keeping me waiting. I knew I was getting a decent cash tip. (Was before in app tipping).
> 
> ...


Maybe after being passed around all night she wanted her opportunity to stick it to someone else.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

breathe in
Breathe out
Move on


----------

